# Dog hair spun



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Here is batch #1 of Samoyed and Keeshound dog hair. Total delivered in two batches was a little over 3 pounds. A dream to spin!


----------



## Gail in Mexico (Aug 2, 2015)

It looks beautiful!


----------



## koudsema (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I love it!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## knituladay (Apr 26, 2019)

Wow, it looks lovely. Is it itchy at all? Whenever I give my dog some love'n I have to wash up after or else I'm scratching all day.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

You ask:is it itchy? Well it depends on every individual. Rubbing a ball of that yarn on my neck: no, not itchy at all. But it could very well be for someone else. It’s the same with alpaca. I met people who just couldn’t stand alpaca on their skin! Odile ????


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks beautiful and soft!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow, nice! A commission spin? Hand carded, sent in to be processed? What on earth did you charge for all that spinning?


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes, I processed the fiber A to Z and it was for a friend who had lost one of her two beautiful dear dogs so it’s very emotional.


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you all for your nice comments, appreciated! ????


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

A labor of love.....????


----------



## knituladay (Apr 26, 2019)

OdileC said:


> You ask:is it itchy? Well it depends on every individual. Rubbing a ball of that yarn on my neck: no, not itchy at all. But it could very well be for someone else. It's the same with alpaca. I met people who just couldn't stand alpaca on their skin! Odile ????


Yes, thank you for replying.????


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh my..almost speechless..


----------



## knittedfool (Mar 31, 2017)

Beautiful, would love to see what it becomes


----------



## hazelroselooms (Oct 19, 2016)

Very nice of you to do this for your friend. I spun & knit a scarf from my MILs Samoyed. She loves it, reminding her of her friend.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I loved spinning Chow for the same reason.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful! She will treasure it and you forever.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

My project made with dog fur and no, it does smell. ????
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-12325-1.html

There is this neat book about dog fur and spinning.
Better a Sweater from a Dog to know and love than from a Sheep you will never.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

What a happy memory she will always treasure.


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Good morning Wordancer! Yes, u r wright about the smell, especially by damp temperature so to reduce this impact, I wash the spun fiber with Eucalan soap - let it rest in the bucket for about 45 min - rince it in warm water with white vinegar - let it rest again for about an hour - and rince it again. Et voilà! Weeks later, no dog odor my ball of yarn so the vinegar did the job! Will it last? Hope so! ????


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely spinning and when it becomes a garment, it will develop a lovely halo due to body heat when worn - and dog hair is extremely warm (which is why I usually blend with Shetland sheep wool).


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

OdileC said:


> Good morning Wordancer! Yes, u r wright about the smell, especially by damp temperature so to reduce this impact, I wash the spun fiber with Eucalan soap - let it rest in the bucket for about 45 min - rince it in warm water with white vinegar - let it rest again for about an hour - and rince it again. Et voilà! Weeks later, no dog odor my ball of yarn so the vinegar did the job! Will it last? Hope so! ????


Oops I meant to type that it does not smell.????
Sometimes I think that my fingers are not connected to my brain!

Properly treated fiber of any kind does not smell.
Wool, comes to mind, they are not so clean when they are sheared. It is amazing how filthy their fleece is. I know because I helped to skirt fleece at a couple of sheep shearings. Poop and poop tags, dead insects, sometimes alive onees, fleece stained with urine and what not, twigs and prickly weed seeds ....

But we wear wool...hum.

I so ready to spin dog/cat fiber. 
I had a woman who was saving her dogs fur for me. Her husband said it gross and she had to throw it away.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I have some of my friends samoyed’s hair. My first trial of spinning it was easy enough, but many hairs fell out. I suspect that is the harsher outer coat. Did you comb this or card it? Blend with wool? Thanks. I appreciate learning from your experience.


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

It was 75% samoyed 25% keeshond, outer and under coat that I carded together. No other fiber added. Was three times drum carded, spun like a cloud. Once washed in very hot soapy water, let it rest no shaking, rince as I mentioned previously, there was no loose hair coming out because the hot water slightly felted it. I had red an article where it was recommended to (very though) felt it to avoid the air to get loose.


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry, I skipped a very important word: (very LIGHTLY though) felt etc etc...


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

OdileC said:


> It was 75% samoyed 25% keeshond, outer and under coat that I carded together. No other fiber added. Was three times drum carded, spun like a cloud. Once washed in very hot soapy water, let it rest no shaking, rince as I mentioned previously, there was no loose hair coming out because the hot water slightly felted it. I had red an article where it was recommended to (very though) felt it to avoid the air to get loose.


Thank you! Very helpful!


----------

